# New 'DRIVE' YouTube Project Includes All-Star Web Journalist Lineup



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our buddy JF Musial dropped us a note today about a new project he's associated with. That's him on the right talking to Ice T's wife. We've gotten to know JF over the years at seemingly historic times, like commiserating together at the Audi Sport team paddock following Allan McNish's and then Mike Rockenfeller's spectacular crashes in Le Mans. You're likely familiar with JF in his work with Fast Lane Daily and perhaps his Petit Le Mans interview with Audi Sport engineer Leena Gade. JF's a class act and a very good start to a truly great team of many well-known web-based automotive journalist personalities behind a new YouTube automotive channel dubbed 'DRIVE'. We're pretty excited to see what they come up with. Below is some press copy on the project and below that a trailer hinting at things to come. Enjoy.



> DRIVE on YouTube Set to Launch January 2, 2012
> 
> New York, NY and London, England -- DRIVE, the new YouTube original channel that celebrates the culture of cars announces a launch date of January 2, 2012. DRIVE takes our audience on the road, to the races, to the factories, to the studios -- and to other places car lovers have always wanted to go, but never had the chance.
> 
> ...


----------

